# MEMORIAL



## katielady (Mar 5, 2013)

Please re-post this. To your news feed as well as to anyone you think that may have known him. We need to spread the word as quickly as possible so that people know and will be able to make it to the memorial.If you have ever lost a friend or family member and are in any way shape or form related to this community please help spread the word.HELP MAKE THIS VIRAL.

To all that where blessed enough to know him. The world has lost Brendan Mannion. 
You will be greatly missed.

For those who can attend, Brendan's memorial service will be Friday, March 22 at 6pm at The Venture Compound in St. Petersburg. All are welcome to join us in celebrating his life. The family will provide refreshments and there will be a potluck meal. The family will be making a donation in Brendan's name to The Venture Compound Artist's Fund and Walden School. In lieu of flowers, donations can be sent to The Venture Compound at 2621 Fairfield Ave St. Petersburg, FL 33712.


----------

